
Google Cardboard Plastic - jpatokal
https://www.google.com/get/cardboard/plastic/
======
hakvroot
I found that at least one "local" Google is also introducing an innovative new
concept today. Google Netherlands :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSZPNwZex9s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSZPNwZex9s)

Any more from Google <your country here>?

~~~
pgeorgi
Google Japan:
[https://www.google.co.jp/ime/furikku/](https://www.google.co.jp/ime/furikku/)

(incl. schematics on GitHub)

------
paulojreis
Despite the obvious considerations _du jour_ , this reminds me of something
which happened years ago, _against_ SecondLife. It was something like a
campaign, named "Get a first life", with a very apt slogan along the lines of
"First life is a 3D world where server lag doesn't exist".

They did have a point, much like the "BEYOND VIRTUAL REALITY. ACTUAL REALITY."
slogan in this.

------
cooc
Looks like a joke against Apple products presentation. Nice one ;)

------
ch
I'd like a pair of the rose tinted ones.

------
DiabloD3
I lost it in the video where it says works with all apps.

By the way, I have a Nexus 5 and never bought a Google Cardboard, is it worth
it just for the joke of using it?

~~~
jon-wood
Its a pretty interesting experience, obviously not quite as good as a proper
VR headset, but for the price its a great way to get a glimpse.

------
MattBearman
I didn't find this one particularly funny, until I saw the picture of the guy
using it in 'portrait mode'. Well played

------
mchahn
This is the third april fool joke from Google I've seen today. They are taking
the whole thing a bit too far.

------
gregorkas
This is hilarious, well done Google :).

------
acupofnope
Doh! Why did I think this was a real product? I blame Apple...

------
musgravepeter
When will the Unity game engine support this?

------
hacker_9
"20/20 Resolution" \- ooh burn!

~~~
petetnt
Mine must be broken, it's all rather blurry for me.

------
llomlup
A truly revolutionary gadget. :)

------
trm42
Better than I expected :D

------
Theodores
Not boring at all.

